# Forum About Russia Politics  Охренительно тупая статья о России

## Bisquit

Я человек тренированный. Inosmi и inopressa уже не один год читаю.
Дебилизмом и русофобией в западной прессе меня не удивишь.  
Но эта статья - вообще клиника.  http://www.inosmi.ru/translation/241033.html 
Заодно почитайте комменты - там один хорошо над статьей постебался. 
Господи, когда же к нам будут приезжать ПСИХИЧЕСКИ ЗДОРОВЫЕ люди с Запада.

----------


## Scorpio

М-р Джонатан Димблби уже сделал себе имя на ИноСМИ! То, что он пишет про Россию, конечно, бред зачетный, но и сам он, как личность, скажем так... ммм... своеобразен (если, конечно, судить по его статьям).
(Предыдущая статья была еще круче. Там этот Димблин, когда плыл на пароме на Соловки, так испугался легкой качки, что пытался захватить судно (хорошо еще, что без оружия)  ::  )

----------


## Yul'a

::  
Записки "юноши бледного со взором горящим"... 
Иногда просто поражает наивно-непробиваемый европоцентризм некоторых "путешественников": как-то по BBC представляла свою книгу женщина, побывавшая в Афганистане с гуманитарной миссией: "Представляете, у них не было демократии, какой ужас! Это же неправильно".

----------


## Ramil

Прочитал, а что там клинического? Вполне себе нормальная статья, чего не нравится-то? Приведены разговоры с людьми и впечатления человека, совершившего путешествие по России. Ничего русофобского я там не обнаружил.  
П.С. Вот комментарии почитал - большинство действительно дебильные. Видимо, дальше первого абзаца мало кто зачитывался.
Ну что, интересуется человек, как у нас тут с демократией, ему говорят - нету тут её, он расстраивается, но заметьте, как-то мягко, так - ну нет - жалко, а люди - хорошие.

----------


## Rtyom

Статья ничуть не тупая. Обыкновенная заметка о России, написанная со вкусом. Но вот то, что автор немного наивен — это правда. Пусть засунет свою «демократию» куда подальше.

----------


## Bisquit

Какой тут вкус. Парниша боится что его русские"варвары" сырым съедят.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

А мне кажется, Америка - гораздо более тоталитарное государство, чем Россия. Хуже, чем в СССР.

----------


## Ramil

> А мне кажется, Америка - гораздо более тоталитарное государство, чем Россия. Хуже, чем в СССР.

 Видимо, действительно, Россия не достойна сравненния ни с чем другим (хуже Америки для сравнения можно подобрать только Китай). Почему-то всегда сравнивают с Америкой, как будто последняя - действительно - эталон для подражания. Пока россияне сравнивают себя с Америкой - Россия будет оставаться ущербной страной.

----------


## chaika

Напоминается старый анекдот--
 This is Armenian Radio; our listeners asked us: “What is the difference between the Constitutions of the USA and USSR?” Both guarantee freedom of speech.” 
We’re answering: “Yes, but the Constitution of the USA also guarantees freedom after the speech.” 
В отличие от правительства РФ, правительство США не закрывает СМИ, которые выражают несогласия с поступками администрации.

----------


## Scorpio

> В отличие от правительства РФ, правительство США не закрывает СМИ, которые выражают несогласия с поступками администрации.

 А там нечего закрывать -- давно все закрыто.  :: 
В США *законодательно запрещены* все СМИ финансируемые из-за рубежа, прямо или косвенно. В отличие от России.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by chaika  В отличие от правительства РФ, правительство США не закрывает СМИ, которые выражают несогласия с поступками администрации.   А там нечего закрывать -- давно все закрыто. 
> В США *законодательно запрещены* все СМИ финансируемые из-за рубежа, прямо или косвенно. В отличие от России.

 О! Не знал. Действительно так?

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio        Originally Posted by chaika  В отличие от правительства РФ, правительство США не закрывает СМИ, которые выражают несогласия с поступками администрации.   А там нечего закрывать -- давно все закрыто. 
> В США *законодательно запрещены* все СМИ финансируемые из-за рубежа, прямо или косвенно. В отличие от России.   О! Не знал. Действительно так?

 Я не законник, но слышал это не раз. Вроде бы на финансирование всех СМИ (газеты, радио...) существует квоты: допустимо не больше какого % иностранного капитала, а весь остальной должен быть американским.
Еще не раз слышал, что радиостанция "Маяк" черт-те сколько лет пытается открыть свой филиал в США -- но ей не дают.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> В отличие от правительства РФ, правительство США не закрывает СМИ, которые выражают несогласия с поступками администрации.

 Ещё как закрывает. 
А то, что дети в школах каждое утро клянутся на верность флагу? А то что на границах штатов тебя как преступника обыскивают полицейские, светят фонарем в морду? Обыскивают автомобиль. Везде и всюду нужен пропуск, даже в школах. Везде видеокамеры, наблюдение. Независимых СМИ нет. Выборы антидемократические - Рона Пола (единственного вменяемого человека) - всячески затирают. Без ID шагу не ступишь, каждый твой шаг регулируется, записывается в твоем личном деле, везде и всегда ты на виду... 
Всё контролируется мегакорпорациями. Народ ни в чем участия не принимает.

----------


## mishau_

Ничего такого русофобского и тупого там нет. Наоборот, мне показалось, что автор статьи понял, что если народ не желает жить по западной указке, это его дело, люди при этом остаются замечательные. По-моему он такой вывод делает.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Меня лично резануло, что для автора человек, обидевшийся на то, что его, пусть и в шутку, назвали фашистом - неандерталец.  
Впрочем, откровенной тупости в статье действительно нет, но нотки покровительственной жалости присутствуют. Как и абсолютно наивная (если не сказать смехотворная) уверенность автора в то, что уж у них-то там расчудесная "демократия", и что только абсолютно отсталые люди могут не хотеть такой же. Вот и ездит, жалеет бедных "идиотов"...  
В реальности же Америка давно превратилось в полицейское государство с отлично поставленной пропагандой. Оруэлл отдыхает. И мне лично не хочется ни за какие коврижки жить в ее точном подобии. 
Небольшой офтоп: недавно видела в новостях сюжет, что в каком-то универе в США издали приказ, по которому все студенты обязаны купить и постоянно иметь при себе спец. мобилу с GPS, которая позволит отслеживать их местоположение. "Для их же блага". Отдельно отмечено, что устройство очень недешевое, и покупать его студенты должны на собственные деньги. Рассматривается предложение сделать это обязательным для всех ВУЗов страны. 
Теперь представьте, что такой фокус попытались бы провернуть в России. Сразу же СМИ всего мира написали бы о тотальной слежке и "вытягивании" денег (а если покупку этой фигни в США сделают обязательной, кто-то здорово набьет карманы). Только в контексте России это вызвало бы разговоры о правительственной "мафии" и взятках, а у них это - лоббирование интересов и забота о гражданах.  
В общем, единственное отличие между их демократией и нашим тоталитаризмом в том, что у нас а) царит всеобщий хаос, помноженный на лень, безалаберность и пофигизм, и б) не хвататет тех. и фин. ресурсов на камеры слежения, учет передвижений граждан, тотальную прослушку и прочие фашистские штучки. Оттого, как ни странно это звучит, у нас человек пока гораздо более свободен и неподотчетен.

----------


## mishau_

> В общем, единственное отличие между их демократией и нашим тоталитаризмом в том, что у нас а) царит всеобщий хаос, помноженный на лень, безалаберность и пофигизм, и б) не хвататет тех. и фин. ресурсов на камеры слежения, учет передвижений граждан, тотальную прослушку и прочие фашистские штучки.

 б) они богатые, мы - нищии, 
г) у них пенсии, у нас - подачки 
Назови мне хоть одну тоталитарную страну, граждане которой в среднем были бы так же богаты как средние американцы! Ведь, не имея таких природных ресурсов как у нас, американцы живут гораздо богаче россиян.  И социальная инфраструктура америки на голову выше нашей.  Может демократия не так плоха и автор статьи правильно нас жалеет, а мы радуемся, потому что не знаем, как бедно живем?

----------


## Scrabus

Чтобы радоваться не обязательно быть богатым). Речь же тут шла явно не о благосостоянии. Да и не в деньгах счастье, это уже давно известно. Каждый же видит обычно то, что ему хочется видеть....

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> б) они богатые, мы - нищии,

 Не суди по себе.   

> г) у них пенсии, у нас - подачки

 Пенсии генералов армии? А ты знаешь, какие пенсии у обычных работяг, которые умирают в своих квартирках, потому что у них нет мед. страховки?

----------


## Ramil

> В общем, единственное отличие между их демократией и нашим тоталитаризмом в том, что у нас а) царит всеобщий хаос, помноженный на лень, безалаберность и пофигизм, и б) не хвататет тех. и фин. ресурсов на камеры слежения, учет передвижений граждан, тотальную прослушку и прочие фашистские штучки.
> 			
> 		  б) они богатые, мы - нищии, 
> г) у них пенсии, у нас - подачки 
> Назови мне хоть одну тоталитарную страну, граждане которой в среднем были бы так же богаты как средние американцы!

 Саудовская Аравия, Бахрейн, Кувейт
При этом, в США за чертой бедности живёт 36 миллионов человек. Тебе в голову кто-то когда-то вбил миф о благополучии жизни в США. Это далеко не так. В США жить во многом гораздо труднее, чем в России, особенно иммигрантам.    

> Ведь, не имея таких природных ресурсов как у нас, американцы живут гораздо богаче россиян.  И социальная инфраструктура америки на голову выше нашей.  Может демократия не так плоха и автор статьи правильно нас жалеет, а мы радуемся, потому что не знаем, как бедно живем?

 А демократия тут вовсе ни при чём, даже если США управлялись жесточайшей тиранией, они бы и в этом случае жили бы лучше всех. Всё-таки, во многом, своим благополучием США обязаны второй мировой войне. Мне кажется, тебе надо съездить в США, чтобы посмотреть собственными глазами и сделать выводы.

----------


## mishau_

Scrabus'а еще понять можно, хотя его точку зрения вряд ли разделит большинство россиян. В России деньги нужны, хотя бы на взятки. Чтобы выйти из милиции, когда тебя незаконно сажают.  
Vincent Tailors, видать, никогда нигде не был кроме Москвы. Как бы то ни было, американцы в Лондон едут спокойно, а нам отказывают по причине слабого финансового состояния.  
Ramil - можно найти частный случай и всю жизнь показывать пальцем и кричать "вот, вот, смотрите!"

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Вот ты выискиваешь частные случаи. У тебя комплексы что-ли? Что ты ноешь постоянно?

----------


## mishau_

> Вот ты выискиваешь частные случаи. У тебя комплексы что-ли? Что ты ноешь постоянно?

 Тебе интересна статья или наличие у меня комплексов? Кроме двух личных выпадов в мой адрес в двух  своих постах, ничего толком не сказал. Сдается мне, воспитание, не самая сильная вещь, из тех, что тебе дали твои родители.

----------


## Scorpio

> Ramil - можно найти частный случай и всю жизнь показывать пальцем и кричать "вот, вот, смотрите!"

 Можно. Собственно, именно этим вы на этом форуме постоянно и занимаетесь.

----------


## Cocos

> А ты знаешь, какие пенсии у обычных работяг, которые умирают в своих квартирках, потому что у них нет мед. страховки?

 У их обычных работяг ещё и свои квартирки есть???   ::  
На сколько квадратов?   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> У их обычных работяг ещё и свои квартирки есть???

 Хочешь сказать, у наших нет?   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Originally Posted by Vincent Tailors  А ты знаешь, какие пенсии у обычных работяг, которые умирают в своих квартирках, потому что у них нет мед. страховки?   У их обычных работяг ещё и свои квартирки есть???   
> На сколько квадратов?

 Фильм "Матрица" смотрел? Там когда Нео от агента убегает по какой-то жилой многоэтажке и в квартиры вламывается. 
Вот так же...

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  Ramil - можно найти частный случай и всю жизнь показывать пальцем и кричать "вот, вот, смотрите!"   Можно. Собственно, именно этим вы на этом форуме постоянно и занимаетесь.

 Что-то больно много получается частных случаев, не правда ли?

----------


## Ramil

[quote=mishau_] 

> Originally Posted by "mishau_":2e3oo8jm  Ramil - можно найти частный случай и всю жизнь показывать пальцем и кричать "вот, вот, смотрите!"   Можно. Собственно, именно этим вы на этом форуме постоянно и занимаетесь.

 Что-то больно много получается частных случаев, не правда ли?[/quote:2e3oo8jm] 
Много, вся жизнь состоит из частных случаев, но ты приводишь частные примеры про Россию и противопоставляешь их общей ситуации по другим странам. Либо противопоставляй частный случай к частному случаю, либо общую ситуацию к общей ситуации (но тогда уже без частностей).

----------


## mishau_

Примеры не могут быть общими, за каждым моим примером тысячное тиражирование. 
Что касается США и Росии, то сходство тоже есть. Сегодня в США национальный день, и у нас тоже день инаугурации.

----------


## Scorpio

[quote=mishau_] 

> Originally Posted by "mishau_":19qv9gq0  Ramil - можно найти частный случай и всю жизнь показывать пальцем и кричать "вот, вот, смотрите!"   Можно. Собственно, именно этим вы на этом форуме постоянно и занимаетесь.

 Что-то больно много получается частных случаев, не правда ли?[/quote:19qv9gq0] 
Для страны с размером и населением России -- очень и очень немного. Капля в море.

----------


## mishau_

Коррупция в ГАИ - это капля в море?
Избиения в милиции - это капля в море?
Мизерные пенсии - это капля в море?
Состояние дорог - это капля в море?

----------


## Ramil

> Коррупция в ГАИ - это капля в море?
> Избиения в милиции - это капля в море?
> Мизерные пенсии - это капля в море?
> Состояние дорог - это капля в море?

 Давай, без эмоций, пересчитай на проценты (или лучше на душу населения). Возьми аналогичные показатели по другим странам.

----------


## Rtyom

*mishau_*, извиняюсь за офтопик, мне любопытен род ваших занятий. Не намекнёте? Просто дополнить ещё одним штрихом ваше отражение в моём сознании.  ::

----------


## mishau_

Вообще-то, я занимаюсь распилами и откатами, а что?

----------


## Rtyom

Да нет, ничего. Спасибо.

----------


## mishau_

Вот это тоде частный случай?   http://ej.ru/?a=news&id=8133 
По-моему это повсеместно! Примеров тысячи. Да, граждане России не думают о демократии, до тех пор, пока их не заберут ни за что ни про что, и не посадят.

----------


## Scorpio

> Вот это тоде частный случай?   http://ej.ru/?a=news&id=8133 
> По-моему это повсеместно! Примеров тысячи. Да, граждане России не думают о демократии, до тех пор, пока их не заберут ни за что ни про что, и не посадят.

 Не хватит ли передергивать? Интересно, откуда могут быть "примеров тысячи", если всех этих "несогласных" примерно тысяча на всю Россию и наберется?  ::    

> Вообще-то, я занимаюсь распилами и откатами, а что?

 На лесопилке? Или как?  ::

----------


## mishau_

А я не про "несогласных". Я про милицейский беспредел. Это сейчас повсеместно. Даже  в советское время такого не было. Причем факты из СМИ перекликаются с рассказами моих знакомых,  имеющих неосторожность попасть в отделения. Из особо крупных можно отметить Ульяновск, или Благовещенск, где было задержано безпричинно около 1500 граждан (2% от всего населения города). И может быть самая последняя - это операция "Неформал" или "Подросток" по сути негласно санкционирующая избиение "не так" одетых подростков. Если это по-вашему "частные случаи", то с вами разговаривать не о чем.

----------


## Ramil

> А я не про "несогласных". Я про милицейский беспредел. Это сейчас повсеместно. Даже  в советское время такого не было. Причем факты из СМИ перекликаются с рассказами моих знакомых,  имеющих неосторожность попасть в отделения. Из особо крупных можно отметить Ульяновск, или Благовещенск, где было задержано безпричинно около 1500 граждан (2% от всего населения города). И может быть самая последняя - это операция "Неформал" или "Подросток" по сути негласно санкционирующая избиение "не так" одетых подростков. Если это по-вашему "частные случаи", то с вами разговаривать не о чем.

 _mishau поясняю некоторые юридические тонкости.
"Задержание" отличается от ареста очень многими аспектами.
Задержать можно любого гражданина абсолютно. И никаких причин для этого не надо. Срок "задержания" может составлять до 48 часов (2 суток) - в случаях разгона каких-либо несанкционирванных митингов время задержания редко превышает несколько часов (в народе это называется "посидеть в обезьяннике"). За это время, гражданину либо должны предъявить обвинение, либо отпустить. И это абсолютно законная мера, никакого беспредела в этом нет. 
Арест - налагается судом после предъявления обвинения. Арест может быть применён либо как мера пресечения - т.е. до суда гражданин будет находиться под стражей, либо как мера административного наказания (злосчастные 15 суток). 
Так что давайте-ка определяться, задержали-таки людей, или арестовали, т.к. это "две большие разницы".  
И ещё - впредь, чтобы проиллюстрировать свои высказывания, постарайтесь не приводить в качестве примеров граждан Лимонова, Каспарова, Касьянова, Новодворскую и тех, кто с этими лицами прямо или косвенно связан (а равно как и всех прочих активистов движения "несогласных" или как там они называются), так как беспристрастность публикаций на эту тему вызывает серьезные сомнения. Вы же не хотите, чтобы вас считали необъективным.  
И впредь, различайте арест от задержания. Борец за соблюдение законности должен различать эти два понятия.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Задержать можно любого гражданина абсолютно. И никаких причин для этого не надо. Срок "задержания" может составлять до 48 часов (2 суток)

 Хватит бред пороть, "юрист"...
Читай 27.3 и 27.5 КоАП РФ.

----------


## Lampada

> Хватит бред пороть, "юрист"... ...

 Такая манера разговора здесь неуместна и не приветствуется.  Просьба воздерживаться от грубости и навешивания ярлыков.

----------


## Ramil

> Задержать можно любого гражданина абсолютно. И никаких причин для этого не надо. Срок "задержания" может составлять до 48 часов (2 суток)
> 			
> 		  Хватит бред пороть, "юрист"...
> Читай 27.3 и 27.5 КоАП РФ.

 Именно в соответствии со ст. 27.5, пункт 3: _Лицо, в отношении которого ведется производство по делу об административном правонарушении, влекущем в качестве одной из мер административного наказания административный арест, может быть подвергнуто административному задержанию на срок не более 48 часов._  http://www.consultant.ru/popular/koap/13_30.html#p6727 
"Административное правонарушение" можно вменить даже столбу на абсолютно законных основаниях.
То же участие в незаконном митинге или антиобщественное поведение. Был бы человек, а статья найдётся. 
Это закон. И наши доблестные органы, когда хотят, умеют его применять весьма эффективно. Я просто хочу подчеркнуть, что любое лицо на территории РФ может быть задержано в любой момент на срок до 48 часов как минимум без предъявления обвинения. И это будет абсолютно законно.
Если обвинение будет предъявлено, то суд может избрать меру пресечения содержание под стражей - здесь о сроках уже не поручусь, но если растягивать нормы закона, то, вроде, до 6 месяцев.

----------


## randir

mishau_ я специально создал тему мифы о России.. Самый главный миф, настолько сильный что многие русские сами в него стали верить... То что на протяжении всей своей истории русские были любителями водки и пьяницами.. Но это миф.. И если интересно могу научно и по истории доказать.. А если кратко.. то если бы русские пили бы на протяжении 1000 лет и более то с нами стало то же во что превратили европейцы американских индейцев, буквально за 200-300 лет

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Лицо, в отношении которого ведется производство по делу об административном правонарушении, влекущем в качестве одной из мер административного наказания административный арест, может быть подвергнуто административному задержанию на срок не более 48 часов.

 Стоп-стоп-стоп! Ты говорил, что для задержания по закону НЕ НУЖНО НИКАКОГО ПОВОДА:   

> Задержать можно любого гражданина абсолютно. И никаких причин для этого не надо. И это абсолютно законная мера, никакого беспредела в этом нет.

 Дальше.  

> "Административное правонарушение" можно вменить даже столбу на абсолютно законных основаниях.
> То же участие в незаконном митинге или антиобщественное поведение. Был бы человек, а статья найдётся.

 О, теперь ты уже по-другому запел, что для задержания всё же ДОЛЖНЫ быть причины. 
При задержании сотрудник милиции должен представиться, показать своё удостоверение, разъяснить гражданину свои действия. Что он осуществляет - доставление, привод или задержание. Если задержание, то должен быть составлен протокол, который потом можно обжаловать в суде, если задержание было проведено незаконно.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Это закон. И наши доблестные органы, когда хотят, умеют его применять весьма эффективно. Я просто хочу подчеркнуть, что любое лицо на территории РФ может быть задержано в любой момент на срок до 48 часов как минимум без предъявления обвинения. И это будет абсолютно законно.

 Это полная чушь! Какое обвинение? Иди проспись! Что ты выдумываешь тут???

----------


## Ramil

> Это закон. И наши доблестные органы, когда хотят, умеют его применять весьма эффективно. Я просто хочу подчеркнуть, что любое лицо на территории РФ может быть задержано в любой момент на срок до 48 часов как минимум без предъявления обвинения. И это будет абсолютно законно.
> 			
> 		  Это полная чушь! Какое обвинение? Иди проспись! Что ты выдумываешь тут???

 А, пардон, вас ни разу не задерживали?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Ты тему в другое русло не переводи.   

> *Задержать можно любого гражданина абсолютно. И никаких причин для этого не надо. И это абсолютно законная мера, никакого беспредела в этом нет.*

  

> Это закон. И наши доблестные органы, когда хотят, умеют его применять весьма эффективно. Я просто хочу подчеркнуть, что *любое лицо на территории РФ может быть задержано в любой момент на срок до 48 часов как минимум без предъявления обвинения. И это будет абсолютно законно.*

----------


## Ramil

> Ты тему в другое русло не переводи.      *Задержать можно любого гражданина абсолютно. И никаких причин для этого не надо. И это абсолютно законная мера, никакого беспредела в этом нет.*   [quote:1m4l7w2i]Это закон. И наши доблестные органы, когда хотят, умеют его применять весьма эффективно. Я просто хочу подчеркнуть, что *любое лицо на территории РФ может быть задержано в любой момент на срок до 48 часов как минимум без предъявления обвинения. И это будет абсолютно законно.*

 [/quote:1m4l7w2i] 
И что непонятного? Тебя могут на вполне законных основаниях задержать на первые 3 часа (скажем, ты похож на лицо, проходившее по ориентировкам). В течение этих трёх часов, тебе можно вменить административное правонарушение и продлить срок твоего содержания на оставшиеся 45 часов. И это будет законно. А в случае разгона митинга состав правонарушения будет "налицо" - если митинг не был санкционирован. Кроме того, ты можешь "оказывать сопротивление" сотрудникам милиции, после чего и применение силы при задержании будет оправдано. 
Очень редко суды находят нарушения в действиях силовых структур, соответственно, их действия - законны, так, господин юрист?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Ты сказал  

> и никаких причин не надо

 . 
и   

> любое лицо на территории РФ может быть задержано в любой момент на срок до 48 часов как минимум без предъявления обвинения. И это будет абсолютно законно.

----------


## Ramil

> Ты сказал    
> 			
> 				и никаких причин не надо
> 			
> 		  . 
> и 
> [quote7ubq2z8]любое лицо на территории РФ может быть задержано в любой момент на срок до 48 часов как минимум без предъявления обвинения. И это будет абсолютно законно.

 [/quote :: 7ubq2z8] 
Да, я сказал. И подписываюсь под каждым словом. Я не вижу противоречия. Чтобы тебя задержать никаких причин не надо. Законность действий правоохранительных органов может определить суд. 99,9%, что нарушений найдено не будет. Твоё задержание будет абсолютно законно, т.е. в полном соответствии с действующим законодательством. 
Повтори ещё раз  ::

----------


## mishau_

1) Задерживать не значит избивать. При задержании милиция обязана предъявить документы. Она этого не делает и потом задержание 1500 горожан не имеет никаких оправданий. 
2) Причем здесь Каспаров и Лимонов? Я говорю про повсеместный беспредел. Благовещенск и Ульяновск - никакой политики.  Или вот: http://mk.ru/blogs/MK/2008/05/12/1/352669/
3) Если митинг санкционирован - задержания и избиения все равно имеют место.  http://dao-b.livejournal.com/46868.html http://www.izbrannoe.ru/32990.html

----------


## Ramil

По пунктам:   

> 1) Задерживать не значит избивать. При задержании милиция обязана предъявить документы. Она этого не делает и потом задержание 1500 горожан не имеет никаких оправданий.

 Для тех, кто в танке - сопротивление сотрудникам милиции даёт им *ЗАКОННОЕ* право применять силу.   

> 2) Причем здесь Каспаров и Лимонов? Я говорю про повсеместный беспредел. Благовещенск и Ульяновск - никакой политики.  Или вот: http://mk.ru/blogs/MK/2008/05/12/1/352669/

 Вот это, конечно, перл. Хотя я мог бы быть занудой и сослаться на "бульварность" данной публикации, я поступлю иначе. Даже если принять это за 100% правду, то где заявление в прокуратуру? Никто и не говорит, что менты все сплошь люди кристальной чистоты, но пока эти "терпилы" будут своё нытьё изливать в МК, а не в соответствующих органах - они достойны битья.    

> 3) Если митинг санкционирован - задержания и избиения все равно имеют место.  http://dao-b.livejournal.com/46868.html http://www.izbrannoe.ru/32990.html

 Если митинг заявлен - вполне справедливо ожидать, что менты вправе не допускать на митинг больше заявленного количества людей.
Внимательно изучил все видеозаписи - ни одного удара я не увидел. Весьма "культурненько" берут под белы рученьки и тащат в машину - это не беспредел - это нормальная работа правоохранительных органов. Я, кстати, был весьма удивлён тем, что я увидел и мягкостью действий ОМОНа. Во времена моей молодости, когда я шлялся по таким сборищам, менты были гораздо менее щепетильными. 
Здесь же - в действиях самих митингующих я насчитал десятка два правонарушения мелкой и средней тяжести (по той же видеозаписи). К тому же, я более чем уверен, что все задержанные были отпущены по домам в тот же, или максимум - на следующий день. 
Весьма своеобразная форма протеста - против беспредела беспредел же и творя. Сказать нечего.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Да, я сказал. И подписываюсь под каждым словом. Я не вижу противоречия. Чтобы тебя задержать никаких причин не надо. Законность действий правоохранительных органов может определить суд. 99,9%, что нарушений найдено не будет. Твоё задержание будет абсолютно законно, т.е. в полном соответствии с действующим законодательством. 
> Повтори ещё раз

 Мда... Слив защитан короче.

----------


## Scorpio

> А я не про "несогласных". Я про милицейский беспредел. Это сейчас повсеместно.

 Странно: и как это я ни разу с "беспределом" не сталкивался?   

> Даже  в советское время такого не было. Причем факты из СМИ перекликаются с рассказами моих знакомых,  имеющих неосторожность попасть в отделения. Из особо крупных можно отметить Ульяновск, или Благовещенск, где было задержано безпричинно около 1500 граждан (2% от всего населения города).

 Ну, про Благовещенск припоминаю. Только, кажется, было это где-то 4-5 лет назад? К тому же, там вся история, насколько помню -- это конфликт между милицией и местными отморозками, инициированный отнюдь не милицией.   

> И может быть самая последняя - это операция "Неформал" или "Подросток" по сути негласно санкционирующая избиение "не так" одетых подростков. Если это по-вашему "частные случаи", то с вами разговаривать не о чем.

 А, вот эта:  http://center.rian.ru/society/20070419/81606864.html   

> В рамках борьбы с несовершеннолетними правонарушителями в Москве пройдет операция "Неформал"

 _В ходе мероприятия, отметил сотрудник пресс-службы, сотрудники милиции будут выявлять безнадзорных и беспризорных несовершеннолетних, и малолетних правонарушителей, занимающихся токсикоманией, употреблением наркотиков, бродяжничеством и попрошайничеством. Обнаруженных неблагополучных подростков будут возвращать в семьи, направлять в специализированные заведения, в том числе медицинские и устанавливать их родителей._ 
Ну вот, дошло до того, что милиция не смотрит равнодушно на малолетних бродяжек и наркоманов, а начала что-то с этим делать. В общем, полный "милицейский беспредел" пошел.

----------


## mishau_

Я давно антиресуюсь, 
Ты не засланная к нам? 
(Л. Филатов. Сказка о Федоте-Стрельце)  ::

----------


## mishau_

Как я и говорил, почему-то отдельные частные случаи складываются в неутешительную статистику:  http://mk.ru/blogs/MK/2008/05/22/society/354397/

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Как я и говорил, почему-то отдельные частные случаи складываются в неутешительную статистику:  http://mk.ru/blogs/MK/2008/05/22/society/354397/

 Ну епт. Сколько населения России и сколько населения какой-нибудь Финляндии? 
Ессно будет больше.

----------


## mishau_

> Ну епт. Сколько населения России и сколько населения какой-нибудь Финляндии? 
> Ессно будет больше.

 Дело не в количестве, а в качестве. Статистика приводится не в абсолютных, а в относительных цифрах. В конце статьи приведен балл, а не абсолютные цифры. То есть психологическое состояние общества неважнецкое, хотя и видна небольшая динамика улучшения. 
Вот более подробно.  
Смертность от убийств на 100000 жителей 	20,2 	(1-е место в Европе и СНГ) 
Смертность от самоубийств на 100000 жителей 	30,1 	(2-е место в Европе и СНГ после Литвы) 
Смертность от случайных отравлений алкоголем на 100000 жителей 	23,1 	(1-е место в Европе и СНГ) 
Смертность от дорожно-транспортных происшествий на 100000 жителей 	17,5 	(3-е место в Европе и СНГ после Литвы и Латвии) 
Ожидаемая продолжительность жизни при рождении (число лет) 	66,6 	(Последнее место среди стран с развитой и переходной экономикой) 
Естественный прирост населения на 1000 жителей 	- 4,8 	(Одно из последних мест в Европе (перед Болгарией и Украиной) 
Число детей, оставшихся без попечительства родителей на 100000 жителей 	89 	(2-е место в Восточной Европе и СНГ после Литвы) 
Количество разводов на 1000 жителей 	4,5 	(1-е место в Европе) 
Число абортов на 1000 женщин (в возрасте 15-49 лет) 	40,6 	(1-е место в Восточной Европе и СНГ) 
Доля детей, родившихся у женщин, не состоявших в браке (%) 	29,2 	(9-е место в Восточной Европе и СНГ) 
Индекс Джини (индекс концентрации доходов) 	0,4 	(1-е место 
среди стран с развитой и переходной экономикой) 
Индекс коррупции (от 0 до 10 баллов, чем выше балл, тем ниже уровень коррумпированности) 	2,3 	(143 позиция в мире (наряду с Гамбией, Индонезией и Того) из 180 возможных)  http://psyfactor.org/news/russia5.htm  
Нищета в России приводи к гиперсмертности. http://news.mail.ru/society/1790431

----------


## mishau_

ОМОН опять напал на людей в центре Москвы  
- В связи с этим возникает один очень простой вопрос - что, в России телесные наказания окончательно узаконены и возмущаться по этому поводу стало как-то глупо и смешно? - задался вопросом главный редактор ФОРУМа.мск Анатолий Баранов. - Люди перекрыли улицу. И что? Пусть инспектор ГИБДД выпишет им штраф за переход в неположенном месте. Почему там вообще оказался ОМОН? Кто отдал приказ использовать против мирных демонстрантов, которые всего лишь хотели встретиться с мэром города, Отряд милиции особого назначения, по сути, милицейский спецназ? 
"Я уже много раз писал о том, что мы как налогоплательщики за свои деньги содержим структуру, основным занятием которой является нас избивать и грабить, - полагает Анатолий Баранов. - Почему в Киеве милиция ходит вообще без оружия и никто даже не думает разгонять никакие митинги? Почему в Москве самая безобидная причина может служить поводом к публичному, массовому избиению и унижению граждан со стороны власти? http://www.newsland.ru/News/Detail/id/249033/

----------


## mishau_

Еще одна неутешительная грань статистики. Количество выпускников школ сокращается.  http://mk.ru/blogs/MK/2008/06/06/society/356709/

----------


## Cocos

*Mishau*, ну а что делать? Законы у нас, в России принимаются лицами непонятной ориентации. Как сами они себя называют, "прогрессивными" и с "неординарным" мышлением.   ::

----------


## mishau_



----------

